# Darwin Awards



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_The Darwin Awards salute the improvement of the human genome by honoring those who 
accidentally remove themselves from it..._

An Edinburgh man who reported the theft of his cannabis plants to the police has been jailed for 10 months.

link


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Australian dies in "planking" accident:

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13389207*


----------

